# Should judges' entries be scored? (poll)



## bdcharles (Jul 15, 2019)

This is just to gauge general yes/no interest. Details to be worked out.


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 15, 2019)

Not necessarily against the idea, but it risks turning into the entrants taking the chance to justify/clarify points raised in their work by the judges. Which itself might not be a bad thing, but it's not the same as judging the judges.


----------



## SueC (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes - short and sweet


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jul 15, 2019)

Conflict of interest.


----------



## velo (Jul 15, 2019)

re: conflict of interest...it's not like we're going for anything here other than a badge on the forum.  I don't really see the incentive to skew the scores and I'm as cynical as they come.


----------



## Fatclub (Jul 15, 2019)

Scored _and_ entered? I'd say yes except, as I've mentioned before: if you get one low-scoring judge out of the three (genuine, though he/she/it may be, it kinda spoils everything.  My own marks were very different to the other judges when I judged but luckily, on that occasion, my marks weren't enough to dominate the other judge's marks. It wouldn't have felt fair if they had.  

If you get three judges who are scoring everyone between 12 and 15, (I've seen judges give more than two identical scores which doesn't help) and then someone like me comes in scoring everyone between 3 and 20, It makes me the judge that really counts - hence my 'placement' suggestion of a few weeks ago.


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 15, 2019)

Ah, i misunderstood. I'm not even aware of who the other judges are, so i'd say yes.



Fatclub said:


> If you get three judges who are scoring everyone between 12 and 15, (I've seen judges give more than two identical scores which doesn't help) and then someone like me comes in scoring everyone between 3 and 20, It makes me the judge that really counts - hence my 'placement' suggestion of a few weeks ago.



I prefer to see a range of scores in a judge: i get a little suspicious that judges are just trying to be nice if the scores cluster too much.


----------



## Fatclub (Jul 15, 2019)

epimetheus said:


> I prefer to see a range of scores in a judge: i get a little suspicious that judges are just trying to be nice if the scores cluster too much.


Me too.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 15, 2019)

If judges enter, I'd say the best system would be to allow two scoring systems per LM. "LM [Month] Critic's Choice," wherein all entrants save the judges' are scored. And "LM [Month] Member's Choice," and just submit everything to a voting pool. As I recall, this is exactly how the Grand LM works. Otherwise it seems like a conflict of interest that would just lead to distrust, suspicion and eventual loss of morale. Some say that we're just competing for a badge on a forum, but some of us take pride in those little worthless badges. Look at my two little nerdy forum badges. LOOK AT THEM. I love them. I cherish them. I'll beat you to death over them. 

Anyways. Those are my thoughts.


----------



## velo (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Fatclub (Jul 15, 2019)

Ibb said:


> Look at my two little nerdy forum badges. LOOK AT THEM. I love them. I cherish them. I'll beat you to death over them.


I think you lose a bit of street-cred with those badges.


----------

